# Best dpi for tshirts



## DocPit

I have been doing some research in preparation for starting a t-shirt business. In several places, I have noted the recommendation that 300 dpi is the optimum resolution for t-shirt printing. I was looking at the Printful guidelines, and they say they reduce all files to 150 dpi. From what I have read, 150 dpi is "acceptable" but not if the objective is to produce a premium product. I would be interested in your opinions. Frankly, if Printful is not out to produce the best possible product, I don't want to deal with them. Please advise.


----------



## ole Jobe

150 DPI is not going to be as sharp as desired, especially in a design with fine detail and/or halftones. God Bless.


----------



## artlife

DocPit said:


> I have been doing some research in preparation for starting a t-shirt business. In several places, I have noted the recommendation that 300 dpi is the optimum resolution for t-shirt printing. I was looking at the Printful guidelines, and they say they reduce all files to 150 dpi. From what I have read, 150 dpi is "acceptable" but not if the objective is to produce a premium product. I would be interested in your opinions. Frankly, if Printful is not out to produce the best possible product, I don't want to deal with them. Please advise.


300 dpi at actual size. 150 is only acceptable for banner printing where it will be seen from a distance.


----------



## cleggy

300dpi is photo quality printing and looks clear when printing on photo paper. It would be difficult to determine higher resolutions with the human eye. However, printing on a t shirt does not offer the same sharpness a photo paper so the resolution could be set a bit lower.


----------



## ssmedia7

We do sublimation printing on shirts and other substrates everyday. For soft substrates we use 200dpi. 300 is overkill and only gives you a larger file size. We have experimented and I can tell you there is no difference. For metal, mugs and wood we use 300dpi.


----------



## DedMan

for screenprinting we create most of our art at 600dpi and reduce it to 300 before output to positives.


----------



## l AliAs l

Thanks for the info as I was contemplating what DPI to use for DTG


----------



## EdwardZ

As others have said already. At least 150 DPI would be recommended but 300 DPI would be great!


----------

